# Farmersville Road Race (Fantastic Farmersville Challenge)



## burger (May 7, 2004)

Has anyone ever done this race? This will be my first road race ever! Are there any hills that could break up the pack, anything to watch out for?


----------



## technocycle (Oct 29, 2004)

burger said:


> Has anyone ever done this race? This will be my first road race ever! Are there any hills that could break up the pack, anything to watch out for?


It is a good race. The course has a few rollers, and a covered bridge to go over. The 5 race is maybe 30 miles, so it should break up by the last lap. If you like Farmersville, check out the Turkey Hill Classic on the 7th of May also. Good Luck


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

I am doing the whole stage race in the 3/4's, see you out there.


----------



## burger (May 7, 2004)

*How did everyone's race go?*

How did everyone do out there on Saturday? I had some bad luck which was almost totally unavoidable. As the group was passing 3 horses on the first lap the last one freaked out. I was on the side with the horses and the guy in front of me slammed on his brakes and veered TOWARDS the horse cutting me off and running me off the road. He then proceeded to check his front wheel for something and I had to go around him. The group was gone by the time I got going again. I was able to get on the back twice but everytime we would hit a turn the group would accordian out and I would get kicked off the back again. After the second time I wasn't able to get back on because we hit a stiff headwind. I had to ride 2 1/2 laps almost all by myself. No one was willing to work that was getting spit off the back and if they were they were spent and couldn't hang on my wheel. Overall I had fun though and it was great training. My avg HR was 187! I have only ever ONCE! had a HR that high before and that was a maximum not an average. I saw over 200 today, amazing. I think that if that horse wouldn't have been there I would have hung with the pack and been strong. I was working towards the front of the group and I felt comfortable with the pack and I wasn't really working at all to stay with the group. I'll be sigining up for another race soon, any suggestions?

burger


----------

